# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid - Taken] Commission for island map

## Boompanda

Edit: 
Thank you to everyone  who replied, I have selected the artist. Much appreciate the community response here. 

Subject
Hello, I'm looking for help in bringing the Great God Shaxis to life. So far, he's looking a bit pasty and pale. This would be for a personal D&D campaign.
This will be a "regional" map of one island (~25km L x 18km W)
Reference image: https://imgur.com/L13vgNx

Price is negotiable, but I have at least $150 to spend on this. 

Style
I'm looking for a top down style, as in the reference, with the same general dimensions and features. I'm only looking for geography at this point (e.g. no habitation markers, names, roads, etc). I'd like something that is quasi-realistic. I could not find a suitable example online anywhere. I like the old Faerun maps, but that might be too simplistic. The new ones are too complex .. maybe in the middle somewhere. We can discuss. 


Quality & Size
The reference image original is 2550x3300 pixels, but I'm not seeing the fine detail I'd like, so maybe something with more resolution. 
Quality will be negotiable, but I'm looking for something between quasi-pro and semi-pro.


Time Constraints: I have no time constraints, as I've just started world building. However, this will be the starting (and base) area for the campaign, so I'd like to at least get a 1/4 finished draft (kind like the reference image) sometime in the next month or so. If players see an evolving ever more refined map over time, that's fine.


Copyright
 I do not require copyright, but personal usage rights in perpetuity and I'd like to get a copy of the final art file (ps or cps) to use in my personal campaign(s), for labeling, adjustments ... turtle death and destruction, etc.

Don't think I can send PM's here yet, but I can read them, so maybe include a contact email. If you'd rather email me direct, please send to kevindflynn66(at)gmail. 

Thank you for your consideration of my request. No elephants were harmed in the writing of this post.

----------


## Caenwyr

You've got mail  :Wink:

----------


## greendino

I will send you an email, and you can view my portfolio here!

I would love to help create this with you!

----------


## TheDwarf

Hello,

I'm interested in the project. I sent you a PM with links to my portfolio!

Kind regards,
Sergio

----------


## Boompanda

This commission has been taken.

----------

